# Talladega Superspeedway



## kywoman

Howdy
Is anyone going to theNascar race in Oct/Nov in AL?
Also looking for info on where to camp....We are looking at Winners Circle II on Daytona Drive
Stephanie


----------



## raynardo

kywoman said:


> Is anyone going to theNascar race in Oct/Nov in AL?
> Also looking for info on where to camp....We are looking at Winners Circle II on Daytona Drive


In the summer of 1971 I worked at Talladega Raceway and stayed (lived!) in a tent (I was driving a Pinto) at a campground immediately northwest of the track. I can't remember the name - oldtimer's disease. I also remember that since the racetrack property was much larger than the actual track, which itself was huge, camping was allowed on the grounds outside of the track.


----------



## go6car

Try this site!

NASCAR Camping

Good luck, and happy camping! (We're heading out to Pocono in a day!)

go6car
(go*5*car now!)


----------



## CTDOutback06

Hey Steph,

I went to Dega 3 times in the fall 2005-06-07, the first year a buddy and I stayed in a pop up in the free camping area, then Theresa and I stayed in Winners Walk I or whatever they call it these days, right along the trench next to the shower house outside turn 1. That is THE BEST area, more shade and close to the track, plus you have water hook up. A couple of the parks with water hook ups have no shade trees at all. You'll need to take a generator as there are no sites there with electric hook ups. They do have a couple pump trucks that will come around and pump out your grey and black tanks for a fee, was $25. We had that done once each time then dumped at a truck stop that had a dump station on the way home. There are a couple of decent at best shower houses next to Winners Walk (Circle??) I also, one by the road next to the trench and then another over outside of turn 1. They may have changed some things since we went as this will make 2 years since we've been there.

As for the whole Talladega experience, IT'S AWESOME!!! I've been to Bristol 8 times, Charlotte 4 times, Martinsville 3 times, Michigan, Indy, Chicago, Richmond and I loved Talladega more than any of them. It's the bomb!!! If your into the party scene there is almost a Mardi-Gras atmosphere over by the free camping area at night, wild and crazy times for sure. Make sure to take bicycles if you have them, you'll need them. The place is just huge and it's a lot easier to ride a bicycle and see it all then to walk it, you dang sure don't wanna drive it, it'll take forever due to traffic. You'll love it, that's a no brainer!!! Good luck and have fun, I'll be jealous. We decided last year that the money we were spending going to Bristol in August and Talladega in October every year would be better spent paying for a seasonal site within an hour of home, so that is what we done. If you need Bristol tickets for next season let me know, I have some extra tickets, I don't wanna stop paying for them just incase I end up getting that itch to go again in the future.

Carey & Theresa

PS You guys missed a great rally at Whispering Hills earlier this month!!! Maybe next year!!!


----------



## W5CI

Contact candccamping.com, they are across the st from speedway and have 550 spots with elect and water and 2oo dry camping spots. this is a family campground that is just across the street from Talladega Speedway. there is also lots of spots on speedway property but they are all dry i think.

Good luck and enjoy the races, if you havent been to Talladega it is a life changing experience.


----------



## clarkely

CTDOutback06 said:


> Hey Steph,
> 
> I went to Dega 3 times in the fall 2005-06-07, the first year a buddy and I stayed in a pop up in the free camping area, then Theresa and I stayed in Winners Walk I or whatever they call it these days, right along the trench next to the shower house outside turn 1. That is THE BEST area, more shade and close to the track, plus you have water hook up. A couple of the parks with water hook ups have no shade trees at all. You'll need to take a generator as there are no sites there with electric hook ups. They do have a couple pump trucks that will come around and pump out your grey and black tanks for a fee, was $25. We had that done once each time then dumped at a truck stop that had a dump station on the way home. There are a couple of decent at best shower houses next to Winners Walk (Circle??) I also, one by the road next to the trench and then another over outside of turn 1. They may have changed some things since we went as this will make 2 years since we've been there.
> 
> As for the whole Talladega experience, IT'S AWESOME!!! I've been to Bristol 8 times, Charlotte 4 times, Martinsville 3 times, Michigan, Indy, Chicago, Richmond and I loved Talladega more than any of them. It's the bomb!!! If your into the party scene there is almost a Mardi-Gras atmosphere over by the free camping area at night, wild and crazy times for sure. Make sure to take bicycles if you have them, you'll need them. The place is just huge and it's a lot easier to ride a bicycle and see it all then to walk it, you dang sure don't wanna drive it, it'll take forever due to traffic. You'll love it, that's a no brainer!!! Good luck and have fun, I'll be jealous. We decided last year that the money we were spending going to Bristol in August and Talladega in October every year would be better spent paying for a seasonal site within an hour of home, so that is what we done. If you need Bristol tickets for next season let me know, I have some extra tickets, I don't wanna stop paying for them just incase I end up getting that itch to go again in the future.
> 
> Carey & Theresa
> 
> PS You guys missed a great rally at Whispering Hills earlier this month!!! Maybe next year!!!


So you still have Bristol tickets........ Hmmmmmmmmmmm.............do you still have Talladega as well...............

How many seats do you have.............. Where.........I may need to talk to you.............


----------



## CTDOutback06

clarkely said:


> Hey Steph,
> 
> I went to Dega 3 times in the fall 2005-06-07, the first year a buddy and I stayed in a pop up in the free camping area, then Theresa and I stayed in Winners Walk I or whatever they call it these days, right along the trench next to the shower house outside turn 1. That is THE BEST area, more shade and close to the track, plus you have water hook up. A couple of the parks with water hook ups have no shade trees at all. You'll need to take a generator as there are no sites there with electric hook ups. They do have a couple pump trucks that will come around and pump out your grey and black tanks for a fee, was $25. We had that done once each time then dumped at a truck stop that had a dump station on the way home. There are a couple of decent at best shower houses next to Winners Walk (Circle??) I also, one by the road next to the trench and then another over outside of turn 1. They may have changed some things since we went as this will make 2 years since we've been there.
> 
> As for the whole Talladega experience, IT'S AWESOME!!! I've been to Bristol 8 times, Charlotte 4 times, Martinsville 3 times, Michigan, Indy, Chicago, Richmond and I loved Talladega more than any of them. It's the bomb!!! If your into the party scene there is almost a Mardi-Gras atmosphere over by the free camping area at night, wild and crazy times for sure. Make sure to take bicycles if you have them, you'll need them. The place is just huge and it's a lot easier to ride a bicycle and see it all then to walk it, you dang sure don't wanna drive it, it'll take forever due to traffic. You'll love it, that's a no brainer!!! Good luck and have fun, I'll be jealous. We decided last year that the money we were spending going to Bristol in August and Talladega in October every year would be better spent paying for a seasonal site within an hour of home, so that is what we done. If you need Bristol tickets for next season let me know, I have some extra tickets, I don't wanna stop paying for them just incase I end up getting that itch to go again in the future.
> 
> Carey & Theresa
> 
> PS You guys missed a great rally at Whispering Hills earlier this month!!! Maybe next year!!!


So you still have Bristol tickets........ Hmmmmmmmmmmm.............do you still have Talladega as well...............

How many seats do you have.............. Where.........I may need to talk to you.............
[/quote]

I don't have them left for this year, I just got my renewal notice for next year for Bristol. I let the Dega tickets and camping pass go. You should be able to call either track and get tickets and camping for this year, attendance is WAY down due to the economy and for the first time in probably 20 years Bristol had tickets available for the August fall race. When I got my season tickets I had to pay $500 each pair JUST TO HAVE THEM SIGNED OVER TO ME, then I had to pay for the tickets as well. I made out BIGTIME in the end because I had 8 season tickets at one time and let's just say I have a little bit of "business smarts" and made it pay off. I am down to 2 season tickets and we don't even use those anymore.


----------

